# que mono de vosotras, coño!



## joe86

Salve a tutti,

chiedo il vostro aiuto per tradurre questa frase in italiano. Purtoppo non posso darvi nessun contesto perchè è solo un messaggio che ho ricevuto e vorrei sapere se può essere riferito a me o no. Ho provato a controllare sul dizionario parola per parola...ma non è semplice dato il mio livello di spagnolo...la traduzione che abbozzo è (sicuramente sbagiata):

"che carina di sti cazzi!!!" 

Dato che mono riferito a una ragazza dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo carina, e cono presumo sia una parola volgare

ovviamente la parola cono era scritta con l'altra ene, ma non ce l'ho nella tastiera...scusate.

Grazie


----------



## flljob

Mono, en dialecto mexicano, no necesariamente es _carino_. Puede ser despectivo de tipo o tío. La frase es evidentemente española y, en mi dialecto, completamente incomprensible.Tal vez el tal cono sea un "¡coño!"

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Para mi es español europeo, por lo tanto solo un español podría ayudarte.
Mono/a = carino/a
coño = carajo=cazzo
ñ = alt+164 (alt+0241)

Pensándolo bien, podría traducirse : Come siete carine, cazzo!
Boh!


----------



## Neuromante

"Mono" es el término en jerga para referirse a la falta de drogas por parte de los toxicodependente.
Así que:

Cuanto mi mancate, cazzo (Haciendo referencia a unas chicas, no hablandole con deferencia a un miembro viril)


Flijob, no creo que el español de Mejico sea un "dialecto", es una forma del español a la par que otras, dentro de la cual *sí *que habrán dialectos.


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> Mono/a = carino/a
> coño = carajo=cazzo
> Boh!


 
coño no= carajo/cazzo
Las nenas tienen coño, no los nenes. 

*coño**.*
(Del lat. _cŭnnus_).

m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.
interj. U. para expresar diversos estados de ánimo, especialmente extrañeza o enfado.

mono
*9. *m. En el lenguaje de la droga, *síndrome de abstinencia*
_Real Academia Española ©_



_¡Qué sindrome de abstinencia el de vosotras cáspita! _


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> coño no= carajo/cazzo
> Las nenas tienen coño, no los nenes.


 
Me refiero al 'modo de decir', no al órgano reproductor _dei maschietti_. Porque en Italia no se va diciendo fica! o uno de sus millones de sinónimos, como exclamación, sino cazzo! o uno de sus millones de sinónimos, incluso 'pizza!' warn:con il warning, porque aquí usado como garabato).

Para una cultura más amplia sobre los tantos nombres de los órganos genitales (_di maschietti e femminucce_), se puede consultar a Roberto Benigni. Se lo encuentra en Youtube. O por simple curiosidad.

La crisis de abstinencia los adictos italianos la expresan con _'stare a rota'_

Neuro, creo que *flljob* quiso decir jerga, no dialecto. Él sabrá

Buen domingo a todos.
gg
(Ojalá haya achuntado todas las tildes)


----------



## Neuromante

Garabato è scarabbochio; penso ti sei sbagliata.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Garabato è scarabbochio; penso ti sei sbagliata.


Dícese '_garabato'_ como también '_grosería'._
Non mi sono sblagliat*o*. Ho usato un modismo. 
Hablo y escribo castellano.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=garabato.........#8
Ciao Neuro.
gg


----------



## flljob

Según el DRAE: 
Dialecto
*2. *m._ Ling._ Sistema lingüístico derivado de otro, normalmente con una concreta limitación geográfica, pero sin diferenciación suficiente frente a otros de origen común.

Total que el significado sería: ¡Qué síndrome de abstinencia traen, coño!


Saludos


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, por aquí sería algo diferente...
Qué mono=qué ganas.
No sé si en italiano se puede decir, pero haciendo una traducción literal sería: che voglia di voi, ragazze!
Se entiende?


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> Bueno, por aquí sería algo diferente...
> Qué mono=qué ganas.
> No sé si en italiano se puede decir, pero haciendo una traducción literal sería: che voglia di voi, ragazze!
> Se entiende?


  AH!....ya lo dije: "*Para mi es español europeo, por lo tanto solo un español podría ayudarte*."

Gracias Kro.
Abrazos
gg


----------



## Ripley_y

Hola!!
No se bien el contexto de la frase, pero ese "que mono" no podría ser en el sentido ... "oh, que bonito??" mono = nice, bonito...
No se, cuando leí la frase fue lo que yo interpreté.

Que bonito por vuestra parte, coño! Sarcástico, vaya.

(nota: no conozco bien el contexto porque no logro traducir completo el primer post :-S no se suficiente italiano como para ello)


----------



## chlapec

Yo estoy plenamente con la opinión de neuromante "quanto mi mancate/mi mancate tantissimo", sobre todo si el mensaje ha sido escrito por un español. "Coño" va ahí porque los españoles somos muy mal hablados y metemos palabrotas por todas partes (muchas veces innecesariamente).


----------

